# R-Gespräch aus dem Ausland über Frankfurter "Dienst"



## micki (11 April 2012)

Ich hab jetzt in der Suchfunktion gesucht und bin nicht fündig geworden. Ich, und viele andere wurden von 069747362 angerufen, es läge ein Auslandgespräch vor. Das ist eine Frankfurter Nummer, mehr hab ich leider nicht rausbekommen.
Da ich recht wenig Auslandskontakte habe und die über Skype gepflegt werden, hab ich aufgelegt. Würde ich jedem anderen auch empfehlen. Drücken sie keinefalls die 1, wenns denn sein muss die 2, am Besten gleich auflegen.
Sollte es zu diesem Fall schon ein Thema geben, bitte verschieben oder löschen.

http://www.tellows.de/num/069747362
Zu den hier beschriebenen Kosten kann ich nichts schreiben, ich hab gleich aufgelegt.

Grüße
micki


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2012)

http://die-abzocker.info/tag/069747362/


> Unter der Nummer 069747362 meldet sich eine Bandansage mit der Info es gäbe ein R-Gespräch aus dem Ausland. Wer das Gespräch annimmt zahlt 1,69 Euro/Min. aufwärts. Am anderen Ende tut sich so gut wie nichts und ist ebenfalls nur eine Bandansage mit Hinhalte-Modus.


----------



## micki (11 April 2012)

Ok, scheint ja relativ neu zu sein.
Nur mal so am Rande und ohne das jetzt in Zusammenhang bringen zu wollen, ist von euch jemand zufällig auch schon von einer Schweizer Firma angerufen worden, mit der ihr per se nichts zu tun habt oder hattet?


----------



## Nanni (11 April 2012)

Auch hier gibt es jede Menge Einträge:

http://www.anruf-info.de/index.php

Kann mir bitte jemand mal erklären, wie das mit dem verlinken nach anruf-info funktioniert ?
Infos zu der Nummer findet man auf Seite 6 oder 7


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2012)

micki schrieb:


> ... von einer Schweizer Firma angerufen worden ...


Ein klitzekleines bißchen mehr Info wäre nicht hinderlich ...


----------



## micki (12 April 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ein klitzekleines bißchen mehr Info wäre nicht hinderlich ...



Ok,
ich hatte vier Anrufe von:
http://tel.search.ch/kreuzlingen/hauptstrasse-110/engeli-partner
http://www.tellows.de/num/0716785050


> Dieser Nummer kann kein Standort zugewiesen werden, da es sich um eine Handy- oder Service-Nummer handelt.


 
Ich war nie zuhause und kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen was diese Firma von mir wollen könnte. Aus dem Grund hab ich auch nicht zurückgerufen. Und dann kam dieser R-Gespräch Anruf und mein erster Gedanke war ob das wohl zusammenhängen könnte. Ich hab mich dann selbst ermahnt nicht zu misstrauisch zu werden und ich will natürlich diese Firma nicht unnachgewiesenerweise mit irgendetwas in Verbindung bringen.


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2012)

micki schrieb:


> ....ich will natürlich diese Firma nicht unnachgewiesenerweise mit irgendetwas in Verbindung bringen


...und das ist auch gut so, zumal das eine vielseitige Firma zu sein scheint - siehe > HIER <. Womöglich wurde nur deren Telefonnummer als Absenderkennung missbraucht und dieses vermeintlich kostenpflichtige R-Gespräch funktioniert nur dann, wenn auch wirklich jemand das eingehende Gespräch annimmt, nicht der AB.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2012)

Nanni schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand mal erklären, wie das mit dem verlinken nach anruf-info funktioniert?


klar:
http://www.anruf-info.de/xxx
wobei xxx die Nummer
also z.B.
http://www.anruf-info.de/069747362

Ist doch Betrug, wenn jemand den Empfang eines Auslandsgespräch vorspiegelt, nicht wahr? Ergo: Bei Meldung an Bundesnetzagentur verlangen, dass nach §67 TKG die Staatsanwaltschaft informiert wird und um entsprechende Bestätigung bitten. Oder die Beschwerde gleich in Kopie an _poststelle_(at)_sta-bonn_.nrw.de

PS: Vielleicht kennt man ja in Kreuzlingen zufällig toiflische Partner?


----------



## micki (12 April 2012)

> PS: Vielleicht kennt man ja in Kreuzlingen zufällig toiflische Partner?


 
Ahhh, genau das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Es gibt *keinen* Nachweis, dass beide Anrufe irgendwie in Zusammenhang stehen, zumal ich von der Schweizer Nummer nicht mal weiß was die eigentlich wollten, also reine Spekulation meinerseits.
Deswegen war ich so zurückhaltend mit der Firmenbezeichnung.


----------



## Nanni (12 April 2012)

Danke, Aka-Aka,
hatte ich auch so gemacht. Die Nummer aufgerufen, oben markieren, kopieren und dann hier (oder anderswo) einfügen. Mit anderen Seiten klappt das problemlos, nur bei Anruf-Info nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2012)

micki schrieb:


> Es gibt *keinen* Nachweis, dass beide Anrufe irgendwie in Zusammenhang stehen


Da hast Du völlig richtig gehandelt und ich wollte auch keineswegs einen solchen Zusammenhang konstruieren! Daher habe ich es in meinem Beitrag jetzt auch durchgestrichen, denn dann steht es ja quasi gar nicht mehr da


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> PS: Vielleicht kennt man ja in Kreuzlingen zufällig toiflische Partner?




@Reducal:
ich äußere mich zu gegebener Zeit noch _en detail_ zu der Firma, die sicherlich auf den ersten Blick nichts Erkennbares mit der Sache zu tun hat. Aber vielen Dank @micki, weil mir somit ein spannendes Detail in die Hände gefallen ist.


----------



## micki (14 April 2012)

@Aka-Aka, bin gespannt.
So ein ganz unbeschriebenes Blatt scheint das Unternehmen ja doch nicht zu sein, wie ich gerade rausgefunden habe.
http://www.tellows.ch/num/0718468842


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2012)

micki schrieb:


> @Aka-Aka, bin gespannt.


Das ist eigentlich schnell erzählt: Es gibt eine Geschichte zu den *Inhabern* der schweizerischen Firma.
Diese haben eine unklare Beziehung zu einer Firma, die eine unklare Beziehung hat zu einem in Deutschland als Telefonbetrüger verurteilten und auf Mallorca lebenden dänischen Geschäftsmann. Das ist erstaunlich, denn davon gibt es sehr wenige (in Deutschland verurteilte Telefonbetrüger meine ich. Dänen auf Mallorca gibt's häufiger).
Was dieser nun aber genau mit der schweizerischen Firma zu tun hat? Keine Ahnung. Die Firma schweigt dazu. Was diese schweizerische Firma mit den Inhabern von E&P zu tun hat? Keine Ahnung. Ob diese Googleakrobatik irgendeine Relevanz hat? Keine Ahnung.
Da ich aber alles beobachte, was diese Person so macht, werde ich denen (dänen...) weiter auf die Finger schauen.
Wenn da eine neue Masche entstehen sollte, werde ich mir das ganz genau anschauen.
_Danskere og telefon - som altid er mistænkelig_


----------



## tommy tulpe (15 April 2012)

Hallo, 

gibt es schon Hinweise, wie das R-Gespräch abgerechnet wird? Wenn ich das in den Foren so verfolge, gibt es diese R-Gespräche seit Mitte Februar 2012. Da müssten doch schon Gespräche auf der Rechnung erscheinen.

MFG Tommy


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 April 2012)

das ist eine der entscheidenden Fragen...


----------



## theo (26 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> das ist eine der entscheidenden Fragen...


 

Hallo,

ich war heute im Telekomladen, da hat ein Kunde seine Rechnung reklamiert. Er hat eine 9 Sekunden Verbindung zu  der 09005522xxx, auf der Rechnung. Der Telekommitarbeiter hat nach Rücksprache mit dem Backoffice, auffällig nach  R-Gesprächen und der 069-747362 gefragt.

mfg theo


----------



## Zucker (18 Mai 2012)

Hej!
Im Feb.2012 erhielt ich eine Rechnung von multiConnect GmbH in München. 5 Anrufe zu 0900 Nummern. Dauer teilweise 1 sec.
Ich habe Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs gestellt, die Bundesnetzagentur, multiConnect und 1und1 informiert.
Antwort der Staatsanwaltschaft am 08.03.2012:
"... das Ermittlungsverfahren wurde eingestellt, weil der Täter bisher nicht ermittelt werden konnte."
Daraufhin habe ich in meiner Fritz-Box die Nr. 0800 und 0900 eingehend und ausgehend gesperrt.
Heute erhalte ich eine Rechnung von versatel GmbH Düsseldorf. Angeblicher Anruf an eine 09005522xxx.
Wie geht das denn?
Jedenfalls zahl ich nicht!
Rainer


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2012)

Wann soll denn dann dieser neue Anruf getätigt worden sein?


----------



## Teleton (18 Mai 2012)

> Heute erhalte ich eine Rechnung von versatel GmbH Düsseldorf. Angeblicher Anruf an eine 09005522xxx.
> Wie geht das denn?


Um das rauszufinden gibt es die Möglichkeit Einwendungen nach §45i TKG zu erheben. Denk an die Frist (8 Wochen) und fordere zusätzlich einen ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis an. Wir schauen uns dann mal die Nummer an.


----------



## Theo2 (22 Mai 2012)

theo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war heute im Telekomladen, da hat ein Kunde seine Rechnung reklamiert. Er hat eine 9 Sekunden Verbindung zu der 09005522xxx, auf der Rechnung. Der Telekommitarbeiter hat nach Rücksprache mit dem Backoffice, auffällig nach R-Gesprächen und der 069-747362 gefragt.
> 
> mfg theo


 

Es könnte sich um die 09005522015 handel.  Versatel hat mir diese Rufnummer mit dem Hinweis, das es sich um ein R-Gespräch handelt mitgeteilt.
Theo2


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2012)

Ach!


*Diensteanbieter:* 


QuestNet GmbH
Offenbachstr. 1 

81241 München  

*Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: *
14.Juli.2009 ; 11:0 Uhr


----------



## mikemike (25 Mai 2012)

uns wurde ein r-gespräch angekündigt - nachem dann eine unbekannte frauenstimme losgelegt hat wurde umgehend aufgelegt. haben jetzt eine rechung über 1,69 eur erhalten, dauer angeblich 10 sec, zielrufnummer 09005522015 über anbieber versatel sued gmbh, stuttgart. hat es überhaupt einen zweck zu reklamieren bzw. hat jemand schon erfahrung sammeln können?


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2012)

Aber selbstverständlich! Vor allem aber solltest du dich an der richtigen Stelle beschweren, nämlich bei der BNetzA, hier: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...er/MitteilungRufnummernSpamMede.html?nn=64500


----------



## Frau XXXXXXXX (14 Juni 2012)

*Ihre Nachricht vom: *10.04.2012
*Unser Zeichen: (...)*



Angebliche Auslands-R-Gespräche von Absenderrufnummer (0)69 (...)


Sehr geehrte Frau XXXXXXXX,

in obiger Angelegenheit kommen wir auf Ihre Beschwerde zu einem unverlangten Telefonanruf zurück, in dem Ihnen die Vermittlung eines Auslands-R-Gesprächs angekündigt wurde. Sie wurden aufgefordert, zur Annahme des R-Gesprächs die Taste 1 zu drücken. 

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat ein Verwaltungsverfahren eingeleitet, in dem sie den zu Grunde liegenden Sachverhalt umfassend geprüft hat. Zu demselben Sachverhalt sind hier in den vergangenen Wochen noch weitere Verbraucherbeschwerden eingegangen. 

Die vermittelten R-Gespräche werden als „Verbindungen über Versatel Deutschland GmbH“ über die Telefonrechnung mit Beträgen zwischen ein und zwei Euro abgerechnet. Teilweise werden auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweisen Verbindungen zur Rufnummer (0)900 5 522 015 ausgewiesen. Auf einigen Rechnungen finden sich die Angabe „R-Gespräche“ und ein Hinweis auf die Internetseite „gratis-anrufen.info“ bzw. die Angabe „Service 0900 Premium Dienst 58“. Auch werden auf einigen Rechnungen Posten unter Angabe der *Produkt-ID 81205* ausgewiesen. Die entsprechende Artikel-/Leistungsnummer der Telekom Deutschland GmbH lautet 32661 und ist mit der obigen Produkt-ID inhaltlich gleichbedeutend. Gleiches gilt für die Abrechnungs-ID 023.81205 der Vodafone D2 GmbH. 

Aufgrund von Verstößen gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) und das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) hat die Bundesnetzagentur mit Bescheiden vom 04.06.2012 unter anderem gegenüber sämtlichen Netzbetreibern ein *Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot* für Entgelte, die *ab dem 18.02.2012 *über die obige Produkt-ID abgerechnet werden, angeordnet.

Das von der Bundesnetzagentur verhängte Rechnungslegungsverbot bedeutet, dass betroffenen Verbrauchern die unter der genannten Produkt-ID geltend gemachten Beträge nicht mehr in Rechnung gestellt werden dürfen. Falls Verbraucher bereits derartige Rechnungen erhalten haben, greift das Verbot der Inkassierung. Die Forderungen dürfen also nicht mehr eingezogen werden. 

Wenn Sie die in Rechnung gestellten Beträge bereits bezahlt haben, greifen beide Verbote jedoch nicht unmittelbar. In diesen Fällen sollten Sie ggf. mit Unterstützung der Verbraucherzentralen oder eines Rechtsanwalts versuchen, das Geld zurückzufordern. Enthält Ihre Telefonrechnung keinen Hinweis auf die in Rechnung gestellte Produkt-ID, sollten Sie zunächst bei Ihrem jeweiligen Telefonanbieter die Produkt-ID erfragen, um zu prüfen, ob das ausgesprochene Verbot auch die Ihnen berechnete Leistung betrifft.

Weitergehende Informationen rund um die Themen Rufnummernmissbrauch und unerlaubte Telefonwerbung finden Sie auch auf der Internetseite der Bundesnetzagentur www.bundesnetzagentur.de unter der Rubrik _„Rufnummermissbrauch“_. In der „_Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen“_ sind regelmäßig Einzelheiten zu den von der Bundesnetzagentur erlassenen Abschaltungen sowie Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverboten veröffentlicht.

Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur

mailto: [email protected]
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de
fon 0291/9955-206
fax 0291/9955-180

Bundesnetzagentur
Außenstelle 
Meschede
Postfach 11 51 
59851 Meschede


*Wichtig:*Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Betroffene sind selbst verantwortlich, ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche, ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes, zu verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass von der Bundesnetzagentur eingeleitete Maßnahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Lösung zivilrechtlicher Einzelfälle führen.
*Allgemeine Hinweise:*Im Rahmen der Beschwerdebearbeitung zum Rufnummernmissbrauch erhält die Bundesnetzagentur eine Vielzahl von Anfragen. Die an die Bundesnetzagentur gerichteten Schreiben werden in jedem Fall erfasst und können gegebenenfalls Hinweise auf eine Missbrauchssituation geben. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht diesen Hinweisen nach, indem der Sachverhalt ermittelt und nachvollzogen wird. Bei einer gesicherten Beweislage ergreift die Bundesnetzagentur wegen des Rufnummernmissbrauchs Maßnahmen, wie z. B. die Abschaltung der Rufnummer, ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung u. a.. Die von der Bundesnetzagentur ergriffenen Maßnahmen finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.bundesnetzagentur.de unter „Verbraucher - Rufnummernmissbrauch“, „Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen“. Dort finden Sie auch weitere Informationen und Formblätter.

[Modedit by Hippo: Schriftgröße in "seniorengerecht" geändert]


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juni 2012)

soundset multimedia
Bornschlade 60
Lohmar
ambri.tv

Hab ich den Namen D.M. schon irgendwo gelesen? War der nicht 'mal bei legion in Düsseldorf tätig? (edit: Der, den ich meinte, war der Bruder des D.M., der wiederum war CTO bei Legion. Auch während der Zeit des Engagements für den ein oder anderen schrägen Kunden)

http://www.domaininformation.de/de/domain/?q=gratis-anrufen.info
(die beiden Brüder haben auch noch eine weitere Firma, die ich hier nicht nennen möchte, ehe ich das einordnen kann)


----------

